# constant diarrhea



## donegalfairy

I have been suffering with constant diarrhea the last month.
It's not that every day I go and do no.2 several times but every time I do no.2 it is diarrhea. Sometimes it's only once a day, sometimes it's three times a day..

I have told my mw about this but she doesn't seem to be concerned but when I search the net it tells me to seek professional help after 3 days with the problem?


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hi Hun,

I was wondering if this is normal too.

I'm 5 +3 and have had diahrrea on and of for the past week - in my last pregnancies I was constipated most of the time. So this is very strange for me.

I'm not loosing weight or feeling ill (apart from the usual nausia), just that when I 'go' most of the time it's diahrrea.
If your midwife says its ok, then I guess it must be. I have my booking in appointment on Fri, so I will ask my MW too.

Good luck with your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Celesse

I had several weeks of this in second tri. I saw GP and midwife and it was thought to be hormones. Mine was aggravated by iron supplements. 

All I can suggest is to drink plenty, eat sensibly and get signed off work if things interfere with your day.


----------



## donegalfairy

I spoke to a doctor today and he said to cut off milk for two weeks.
I know this is going to sound so weird but I really cant. 
If I try to cut off milk I end up running to the store late in the evening desperately needing milk.
For me milk is essential and I have been drinking loads since childhood.
I told him this but yet he thought it could be the milk.
I never before reacted on milk so why would I now and I am not of any origin known of being allergic to milkproducts, in fact the contrary there! We got the lowest rate of milk allergy in the whole world..

Every day it is the same old story with my toilet visits:/ I hope it doesnt affect my baby-allergy, parasites or whatever it might be:(


----------



## Caezzybe

If the doctor thinks it's related to milk, could you compromise and try soya milk for a week and see if that helps? It would certainly let you know for sure whether it's lactose that's to blame.

I've had diahorrhea a few times as well, but for me it seems to be sorted out by drinking an oral rehydration sachet (Dioralyte). I've been trying to keep off spicy food as well, although I love anything with chilli in my stomach hasn't been able to handle it while I am pregnant! I know that Imodium is a definite no until after the baby is born as it's not suitable for over the counter use in pregnancy.

I just thought there might be a couple of ideas there for you to maybe consider :)

I hope it clears up soon, whatever the cause.


----------



## greeneforever

Im 26 + 5 and have the same trouble as of late. I had MS that lasted until 22 weeks, and now have been having trouble with diarrhea. Seems everytime I eat it comes right back out =( hoping for some relief soon, since this has been going on for some time now.


----------

